# Who is "Bullet Bob"?



## GeauxLSU (Nov 21, 2004)

At a RMEF banquet I won a 'bonus pack' of scent elimination product and it's a three pack containing "Bullet Bob's" Scent Neutralizing Spray, Shampoo & Body Wash, and Laundry Detergent.  
I've never heard of "Bullet Bob" and apparently it's made right here in Lawrenceville and is a part of "Nature Clean Inc."  On the back of the box is a testimonial of the manufacturer saying he's been an avid hunter for 40 years.  So... anybody ever heard of it? Maybe "Bullet Bob" is a member here?   :  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## gamekeeper (Nov 23, 2004)

*Bullet Bob*

There is a real Bullet Bob; he lives between Snellville abd Monreo. His products, while not well known, are every bit as good as the major brands. Bob has 40+ years of trophy hunting experience under his belt and a trophy room which speaks to his skill. Enjoy the products and GOOD HUNTING.
gamekeeper


----------

